# I Broke The Main Stalk :(



## White Owl (May 31, 2009)

My plant is a clone that has been in dirt for about two weeks, and it WAS 5" tall. It was groing strong in its FoxFarms Fish soil **** and then in a freak watering accident, I snapped the neck of the main stalk about 2' down. It was just kinda hanging on there by like 5 fiber hairs. I heard about wrapping the damaged section in duct tape, so I loosely wrapped a small trimming of tape around the fractures stem. At first, the top looked the same, just with a silver belt. Now after 24 hours, the top looks all droopy, limp and wilty. Will it survive??? What should I do??? I've heard that if I just cut the top at a 45* angle, it'll sprout out two shoots at the top (turkey legs). I've heard also that it will repair itself in about six days. 
PLEASE HELP!!! I'm a new grower.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Hello White 

If you have strapped it so it has a good join to the broken parts, it will repair itself given time :aok:

eace:


----------



## Ricko (May 31, 2009)

Hi White Owl, mate dont stress to much I do it all the time,I use a match stick for a splint and use masking tape to hold it in place,I use masking tape simply because it is a paper type base tape,and when the break heals the tape expands and eventually falls away


----------



## White Owl (May 31, 2009)

Well, after looking at the plant a little more, I don't think it's gonna heal itself; the top is looking even wiltier and it's still wobbely. 

What if I just take the top the rest of the way off, slather it with cloning agent and see if it takes? Think that might be worth a go?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

If you break your arm it takes a while for the bones to knit together.

eace:


----------



## White Owl (May 31, 2009)

Lmao! You are so right! I still have problems with my arm, but I can use it. good analogy. Patience has never been my forte`.


----------



## Ricko (May 31, 2009)

white Owl how long ago did you break it? it will wilt for a few days,but be patiant it will heal, they are a very hardy plant


----------



## White Owl (May 31, 2009)

....it's only been 24 hours....am I panicking? lol! 

Ok...so I wait.


----------



## Ricko (May 31, 2009)

panicking ROFL give it a coupla 3 days mate, but dont go playing or pulling around  with the broken part leave it to do its thing ;-)


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

I had something very similar happen, I used a plastic straw and cut a 2 inch segment off and slit it along its length to use as a splint, simply taped it closed with sticky tape.

This is what I found when I took the straw off after 12 days.

One of the most difficult things for a new grower to get the hang of is patience.

eace:


----------



## White Owl (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, it has been another 24 hours, and the plant seems to be doing better. :yay:  The main stalk is still bound with the duct tape, and a few of the shoots on top seem to be perking back up. However, there are three water leaves that are shriveling and look like they are drying out. 
View attachment 116404


View attachment 116405


View attachment 116406

Should I cut these water leaves off and leave the rest of the shoots on top to continue repairing themselves?


----------



## Ricko (Jun 1, 2009)

cut nothing out or off,leave it to repair itself ;-)


----------



## Alistair (Jun 1, 2009)

Patience is something that even the impatient must learn with gardening.  Change takes time, and we must wait.  It's hard to do.

I've mangled plants and they've always survived.  As Hippy said, if you bound it up properly, it should be OK.  It's already made improvement.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't be surprised. I broke top bud off by accident once. What the heck.. I planted it. and it grew and grew. Was it the best bud I ever had? Dunno .. I had so much good bud I fergit.

duh

but that bud grew.

amazed the **** out of me I was like WOW I didn't know you could do that!

like the time I saw my girlfrend stand up and piss i'm woah. thats amazing


----------



## dirtysox (Jun 1, 2009)

Leaning over the canopy, I broke a plants stalk with my body,  the top was pointing at the soil and hanging by fibers.  I stood it up, rested it against a neighbor plant for support, until I staked it, then I wrapped it at the break with masking tape, and two weeks later the tape was strained against the knot like repair in the stalk that the plant had performed on its own.  Some of the leaves got funky for awhile, but the plant survived  One thing gardening will do, if you stick with it, is make you patient.  I bet for every 10 people who start gardening, only one survives to taste the yields, while the others fail, due to many things, but patience being one of them. Hope your plant makes it, Im going on a fourth grow (wow Im so damn experienced, just kidding) and I am just begginning to learn patience.


----------

